
Aspects of Markdown - claes-magnus
I wrote a text about aspects of Markdown, because I love Markdown. The text contains no new insights, but I think it is important to sometimes repeat what has already been said. Read it, if you are interested in this format at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;unfolding-programming.net&#x2F;essays&#x2F;2019-11-06-aspects-of-markdown
======
Tomte
Please use the URL field when submitting

~~~
claes-magnus
Oh, my mistake! Will do in the future. :) Thank you for pointing this out!

